# IBEW ranking system



## VELOCI3

Nepotism 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199

VELOCI3 said:


> Nepotism
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, 

Sparky0311: the union is like the mafia. You haven't payed your dues and you are not from the right family(know the right people).


----------



## rlc3854

Boiler plate language on letter to applicants. What is the work outlook for the local? You may not be the only veteran applying and as another said nepotism is very big in the IBEW,


----------



## Coppersmith

I've been a union member for 15 years and have never experienced any Mafia-like situations. I also have not seen very much nepotism although there are sons who follow their fathers into the trade. Did they have a leg up on getting hired, perhaps. But maybe it's because they already were oriented toward the trade and had some skills by osmosis. Every local is different so perhaps I just belong to a good one. 

The ranking you describe is not universally used at all locals. Every local is free to choose how they recruit apprentices. One thing probably is universal though: they only bring in apprentices when they need them to fill jobs. If there are lots of people are waiting for a job, less apprentices will be recruited. 

You sound like a strong candidate. Perhaps the apprenticeship board is unaware of how strong you are. I would get an appointment with the apprenticeship school leader and have a discussion about it. Review your qualifications with him/her. At minimum you may be able to get more information about what is happening and their projected hiring.


----------



## u2slow

Sparky0311 said:


> Greetings fellow Sparkies!
> 
> I have a question regarding the ranking system for entry into apprenticeship. I just received my letter from the JATC. My overall score was 99.25% and I'm ranked number 17.
> ...
> Anyone have any advice as to why I would be number 17 but have a high score? Is the fact that I was able to bypass the aptitude test hurting me


I worked IBEW local 213 from 2001 thru 2006. I started immediately after an aptitude test and interview. No mention of ranking. Nepotism wasn't a factor - I applied cold - didn't know anybody. Did my whole apprenticeship and got my journeyman TQ. 

Looking for work a few years later at local 230... crickets.

If your local has weird ways, I suggest trying a different one.


----------



## stiffneck

Just the tip of the ice berg, of what you will experience


----------



## brian john

stiffneck said:


> Just the tip of the ice berg, of what you *MAY* experience


FIFY

Every local is different some it is not who you know but who you BL*W others are open and fair some you can't buy your way in.


----------



## Rootbeer7

Coppersmith said:


> I've been a union member for 15 years and have never experienced any Mafia-like situations. I also have not seen very much nepotism although there are sons who follow their fathers into the trade. Did they have a leg up on getting hired, perhaps. But maybe it's because they already were oriented toward the trade and had some skills by osmosis. Every local is different so perhaps I just belong to a good one.
> 
> *The ranking you describe is not universally used at all locals. *Every local is free to choose how they recruit apprentices. One thing probably is universal though: they only bring in apprentices when they need them to fill jobs. I*f there are lots of people are waiting for a job, less apprentices will be recruited. *
> 
> You sound like a strong candidate. Perhaps the apprenticeship board is unaware of how strong you are. I would get an appointment with the apprenticeship school leader and have a discussion about it. Review your qualifications with him/her. At minimum you may be able to get more information about what is happening and their projected hiring.



Is there any public ranking I can check that what is my local like? OP's experience very intimidating for candidates without field experience.


----------



## Coppersmith

Rootbeer7 said:


> Is there any public ranking I can check that what is my local like? OP's experience very intimidating for candidates without field experience.


There is no reason to be intimidated. I joined the apprenticeship with zero electrical experience and I was 46 years old. I was accepted and started working immediately with my classes starting four months later when the next group started. They are just looking for people who they think can handle the work. What's the worst that can happen? They say they are not interested.


----------



## joebanana

It just means 16 people "qualified" before you. It's not a "nepotism" thing at all. Although, people with family in the union are sorta preferred, it is a "brotherhood" after all, it's not based on that anymore. The union is kinda picky about who gets in, but that's a good thing. Ask the organizer about the "Helmets to Hardhats" program, we/they do give priority to vets over most everyone else. And, a big thank you for your service.


----------



## u2slow

Rootbeer7 said:


> Is there any public ranking I can check that what is my local like?



Ummm... I think that's like asking for a public venue to compare various companies' office politics. :vs_whistle::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShadyDavey

180 is taking in 20 apprentices in this year's class from what I have heard. Have hope, best of luck

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony302

Your best bet is to call the Jatc training director for 180. Every locals process is a touch different. I got a letter like that when I joined 302 (Martinez) back in early 2000’s and was accepted into the apprenticeship that same class year.


----------



## Sparky0311

ShadyDavey said:


> 180 is taking in 20 apprentices in this year's class from what I have heard. Have hope, best of luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I spoke with the Jatc director. After a frantic email he called me to calm my anxiety. So I'm good to go. He said when he read it that he kind of laughed 😆


----------

